# Do you all have pools for your pigs?



## Stubbornhillfarm (May 21, 2012)

Just wondering if you all have kiddie pools for your pigs?  If so, how much water do you put in them?  Guessing it would give our piglets something else to do and I am sure they would love it.


----------



## elevan (May 21, 2012)

I used a kiddie pool when we had 3 pot bellies but the male tore it up.  They loved it until he destroyed it.

Now we only have one girl and since she lives outside we just use the hose to create a mud hole for her which she loves.


----------



## Symphony (May 21, 2012)

Yeah, in the past we have just used mud holes or let them near the pond.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (May 21, 2012)

We've just created a mudhole for ours.  The big pig loves it (and pees every single time she goes in it ) but the little ones don't use it yet.


----------



## drdoolittle (May 30, 2012)

I have a kiddie pool in each pen.  If there are piglets in with mom, I don't put too much in just in case the piglets could make it in---don't want them to drown.  Otherwise I fill them all the way up.  My boars haven't torn them up at all-----although I have a ball in with each boar.  I also create a "mud-hole" in each pen, but when it's really hot, the mud dries up pretty quick.


----------



## Diamond Wire Farms (May 30, 2012)

Yep, a kiddie pool in each pen.
I use a shallow cement mixing tub if their are babies to worry about.


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (May 31, 2012)

Nice!  Thanks all.  It has been pretty rainy around here lately, so they have at least had damp earth to lay on, but when it gets warmer I wanted to be able to have a puddle of some sort for them.


----------



## Cornish Heritage (Jun 1, 2012)

Many times the pigs will dig their own wallow & expect you to fill it with a hose  Seriously, it is is imperative they have some kind of wallow in the heat. Pigs cannot sweat so they need to wallow. A hot pig is a dead pig very quickly. 

Liz


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Jun 4, 2012)

Well if they dig one I will fill it for sure.  But if they don't, we will get them a pool!  Thankfully, they now have a lot of shade, and it really doesn't get hot around here for more then 7-10 days a year.  But if a pool would make them happy, then a pool it is! They are doing amazingly awesome and we are really just enjoying this experience tremendously.


----------



## Cornish Heritage (Jun 4, 2012)

> They are doing amazingly awesome and we are really just enjoying this experience tremendously.


Glad you are enjoying them 

Liz


----------

